# i need a jig that will cut a concave curve on a thick board



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

i want to make a low bench 8" wide, 18" long, about 3-4" thich with a curved concave top, sorta Asian style.

i saw an old fuzzy photo from an old book, of a jig that did that, on line, but i lost it.!! 

it had a base guide each side of the curve desired, looked like the router was on a little sled with arms that rode on the base.. back and forth, moved side to side over the board to route it down.. it wasn't clear at all. i dont know enough about routers to figure out how to do that safely.

has anyone ever seen something like that.? got a link>> ??


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try searching this forum for "router skis". That sounds like what you were looking at.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*A vertical bandsaw cut on your board would do 95% of the work*



notLefty said:


> i want to make a low bench 8" wide, 18" long, about 3-4" thich with a curved concave top, sorta Asian style.


Hi NL,

A single vertical bandsaw cut on a 2-inch by 8-inch by 18-inch board would do 95% of the work of making the top. If your bandsaw cannot handle 8 inches, then you could cut and glue up two 4 inch boards. Your router can then finesse the edges.

Mark


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi NL,
Try this link http://www.finewoodworking.com/media/MethodsOfWork.pdf

Regards
Harold


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

A to Z of Routing with Jeremy Broun - YouTube
Check 4:40


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Think of the pit and the pendulum,you don't need a DVD to make a simple jig to hold the router for you.
Or

If you have a RAS it will do the job fine or you can mount a router to the RAS..


pit and the pendulum - Google Search

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...700801585?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20c26bda31

==


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I know that this is late, Take a look at Woodsmithshop.com or in the book It is what You are looking for. Fairly easy to make, I think!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That jig Harold should lend itself to all sorts of projects.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

$19.00 for that 2 3/4" Crown moulding bit is a bargain Bob.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Harry, I have used it to make half a dozen small benches out of hoop pine (450mm high x 600mm long 450 mm wide) with a foldable tray for a friend, he uses them in the barbeque's area rather than plastic chairs, also 2 garden benches 1200mm long that also gets utilized at his barbeque's. 

Regards
Harold


----------

